# Do you let your GSD on the couch with you?



## m1953 (May 7, 2012)

We love Nala like crazy but we really did not want her up on the couch with us..She is 4 1/2 months now so it's no big deal, but full grown she will take up 2/3rds of the couch. Until tonight she laid right by our feet but tonight she insisted on climbing up with us.. I made her get down for over an hour but she just snuck up again and laid down next to me. As much as I was going to hold my ground and not let her on the couch, I kind of gave in when she put har head on me and went to sleep. We have had her since she was 8 weeks old and not sure why she started this all of a sudden.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Nope, no dogs on the furniture.


----------



## marbury (Apr 3, 2012)

Yup. I usually have to threaten to sit on somebody to get any space on the couch. Once dad's butt looms one usually takes the initiative to hop off, lol.

Personally, the best part of a cold winter night in front of the TV is the obligatory blanket of GSDs included in the package deal. I wouldn't change a thing!


----------



## Zeeva (Aug 10, 2010)

I'm horrible. I give in. My husband doesn't allow the dogs on the furniture. I torture myself later cuz I have to wash the bed sheets and spray down, defur the (leather) couch....I've tried to train them to only go on furniture if I give the signal that allows it; Smokey gets it but Zeeva does not, yet!


----------



## peep_216 (May 18, 2012)

No, not only bad for the furniture but i think thats something tht belongs to the humans. So they know they are the dog and you are the human and you get privileges they dont. Like the bed as well. I feel like they respect you more, easier to train. DONT GIVE IN!! STAY CONSISTENT! Thats the number one thing of training or else they'll just stubborn their way through everything. Makes training so hard if they think they can just keep trying and u give in every time, get me??


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

Of course they are on the couch and the bed and everything in between. Where else would they be?

You have to decide if you want a furniture dog or not and the stick with it. Once your pup learns how comfy the couch is and you let him, it's very hard to go back.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Yes they are allowed, this is their house too.


----------



## fuzzybunny (Apr 29, 2011)

We allow it as well. You can always tell them to get down if their taking up too much space.


----------



## Good_Karma (Jun 28, 2009)

We agreed before we got dogs to not let them on the couch (or the bed). If we want to snuggle the dogs we get down on the floor with them. So we spend most of our time on the floor.

It's just nice to have one or two moderately hair-free zones.


----------



## DWP (Mar 31, 2011)

*Never!*

NEVER, NEVER, NEVER, NEVER, NEVER, NER and I mean NEVER!


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

I allow it also. They get the hint and move when a person wants to sit down. Usually they wait until I'm there and find there spot after I'm settled. It does not ruin the furniture, that is what a sheet or throw is for And my dogs are very well trained, with no problems and they respect me too...training and respect have nothing to do with dogs on furniture. You can always train them to come up when you call them or get down when you say so. Its a personal choice


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

Rarely, and only if it's my decision to let her up....


----------



## Gilly1331 (Apr 16, 2011)

All 3 of our dogs and our cat are allowed on the sofas. We have a sofa that pretty much covers 2 full walls of the family room so there is plenty of room for everyone. I do have washable blankets covering all the bottomr cushions so when they are wet, dirty, etc the blankets can be pulled and washed (the sofas are that fuax suede tan). They love snuggling with us and one of our females loves having her own blanket put on her to keep her warm. I like being close to my animals esp when I am sick and need some snuggle time to help me feel better.


----------



## Moxy (Aug 3, 2012)

Guilty.  Not on the bed, though. Just the couch. It's a rarity, though. She only gets to lay there when I'm on it, and typically, I make her get down when I get up. It hasn't been a problem. If I don't allow her, she just plops down on the floor right in front of the couch. She just wants to be near me.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Nope.


----------



## KatsMuse (Jun 5, 2012)

Sure do....


----------



## katdog5911 (Sep 24, 2011)

Absolutely. But only certain ones. Nothing better than to have a snuggle with a dog. Don't allow them on the bed when I am trying to sleep. That is by invitation only. Never had an issue making them get off. In fact Stella will not jump on anything if I am on it! Even if I want her to. Only exception is the big bed. If I want a snuggle with her I usually have to lay on the floor. But that is her choice, not mine.


----------



## iloveshepherds (Jul 10, 2012)

yep, on the couch...when i say its ok....and on the bed


----------



## jourdan (Jul 30, 2012)

Our couch has a trundle that comes out to make a bed ( I love ikea) and we pull that out for him to lay on often. He is not allowed on the main part of the couch unless he is invited and same with the bed. My cat on the other hand has full reign of the house she is second in command in our "pack"


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Yes, but not on the bed


----------



## Knave (Apr 29, 2012)

To keep him out of the habit of climbing on furniture whenever he wants, Fenris isn't allowed on the couch unless invited up. The invitation is incredibly rare though. We have a U-shaped couch and Fenris always claims the prized corner spot when invited to sit with us. 
It's bad enough that we quibble with each other over that spot. Adding the dog to it... we'd rather not.


----------



## I_LOVE_MY_MIKKO (Oct 4, 2006)

Yes, we even bought a sectional so that everyone can lay on the couch at the same time. The idea was that Mikko would lay on the chaise part, but he found the corner to be the most comfortable so that is his spot now! He is also allowed on our bed and he currently has five of his own beds in the house.


----------



## gaia_bear (May 24, 2012)

Gaia has her own spot on the couch, the "blind" spot for the TV and she knows thats her spot. When it comes to the bed, we let her up but she'd perfer to sleep on the floor.


----------



## Gharrissc (May 19, 2012)

You need to make it clear whether you want her on the couch or not. Or you could teach her to get on the couch WHEN YOU SAY SO. Either way you need to be consistent. I let the dogs on the couch when I tell them to hop up there. I find most of the time thought they are happy with their dogs begs.


----------



## Nikitta (Nov 10, 2011)

Of course they can get on the couch and the bed. I like to snuggle.


----------



## LaneyB (Feb 5, 2012)

Ruki is allowed on my bed at night, but he really prefers the floor by the bed instead. I currently don't have a couch, but when I get a new one he will be welcome on it. In fact, I can't wait until he is done with his biting stage and can sit on the couch with me.


----------



## jettsmom1961 (Aug 5, 2012)

Jett (and all my previous dogs) is allowed to go wherever he wants. The only time he has gone on the couch was the first night he was with us. He walked into my apartment, jumped on the couch and layer there for several hours.
Now he refuses to get on the couch. He'll either lay on his bed which isnext to the couch or on the floor, at my feet in front of the couch.


----------



## huntergreen (Jun 28, 2012)

yes!


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

The Hooligans are allowed on any furniture any time EXCEPT if they're sitting where I want to sit, then they have to move OR at bedtime they can't be on the bed.


----------



## GSDolch (May 15, 2006)

Yes, and I wouldn't have it any other way. So long as they get down when I say to (or someone else in the family) then everything is savvy.


----------



## GSDGunner (Feb 22, 2011)

No way, dogs are NOT allowed on the couch in this house!









Or chairs!









But apparently nobody told this rule to Gunner! Or maybe he forgot he IS a dog!


----------



## Felix's Proud Mammy (Jul 10, 2012)

I do allow Bubba up on some occassions but he knows better than to even try it unless I give him the go ahead. He does also have his own twin size bed though so he rarely wants up there anyhow unless he feels bad.


----------



## kiya (May 3, 2010)

Couch - No, not enough room, but if they want to use front legs on the couch to give a kiss or hug that's fine.
Lakota figured since we don't really use the furniture in the sun room, she claimed the love seat for herself, she can not lay on hard surfaces, she need "cushy".


----------



## brunosrk (Jul 26, 2008)

It's been just me and the two boys at my place from day one. They're brothers and came home with me when they were 8.5 weeks. They are just over 4.5 years old now and are allowed to run freely on my 1.25 acres in addition to having free access to everything in the house except the bathroom. They were taught to respect the invisible boundary line at the bathroom early on. For some reason they have never chosen to get on the couch or any other piece of furniture except for the bed. The usual nightly drill is for both of them to get up on the bed with me after I'm settled in. It's a queen size bed but there's not much room left with the three of us on it/in it. With Max at 110 lbs and Duke at 125. it's a good thing it only lasts for a short while. After they get their chests and bellys rubbed they get down and assume their respective sleeping spots on the floor next to the bed. That's been the typical thing now for about three years.


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

I remember when I was young, our first black /silver German shepherd was in NO way allowed to get on the couch. It was hilarious the look on his face when we came back from somewhere, and he would be laying on the floor looking innocent  My Dad would feel the warmth on the couch and say to him...was you on the couch?? and he would turn his head like "I don't know what you are talking about" lol. Today I ask my Gsd if i can sit on the couch with him :laugh: Ofcouse he lets me .. lol


----------



## gmcwife1 (Apr 5, 2012)

Stosh said:


> Nope, no dogs on the furniture.


Same here - except with one exception  Koda is a pretty needy dog and he can sleep with me once a month or so 

Best advice we got when we got our first Samoyed, don't let him do some thing that is cute as a puppy that you won't want him to do when he's a full grown adult.


----------



## paulag1955 (Jun 29, 2010)

On the bed and the downstairs sofa. No to everything else.


----------



## m1953 (May 7, 2012)

GSDGunner said:


> No way, dogs are NOT allowed on the couch in this house!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol.


----------



## m1953 (May 7, 2012)

Our last shepherd (I still get upset thinking about her and it's been ten years since shee passed) never even tried to get up on the couch so it never was an issue.. 
Great replies from everyone though. Thanks


----------



## Heidigsd (Sep 4, 2004)

> Of course they can get on the couch and the bed. I like to snuggle.


Same at my house :wub:


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

yes, our dog is allowed on the sofa and bed and you should allow
it also. having your dog curl up in bed with you or on the sofa is
so warming. i'm telling you letting the dog curl up to you, cuddle 
with you is the best.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

cover the leather sofa with some blankets or sheets. that will
save you on cleaning.



Zeeva said:


> I'm horrible. I give in. My husband doesn't allow the dogs on the furniture. I torture myself later cuz I have to wash the bed sheets and spray down, defur the (leather) couch....I've tried to train them to only go on furniture if I give the signal that allows it; Smokey gets it but Zeeva does not, yet!


----------



## Bear L (Feb 9, 2012)

No way jose! I do so much cleaning of the floor EVERY day already. She sheds, runs in and out, leaves footprints, licks the floor all over, drips water everywhere. How do you guys keep your house clean? I spend plenty of time on the floor letting her lean and slobber all over me already.


----------



## m1953 (May 7, 2012)

doggiedad said:


> yes, our dog is allowed on the sofa and bed and you should allow
> it also. having your dog curl up in bed with you or on the sofa is
> so warming. i'm telling you letting the dog curl up to you, cuddle
> with you is the best.


Yea I think I am weak. She is curled up with me right now


----------



## m1953 (May 7, 2012)

Bear L said:


> No way jose! I do so much cleaning of the floor EVERY day already. She sheds, runs in and out, leaves footprints, licks the floor all over, drips water everywhere. How do you guys keep your house clean? I spend plenty of time on the floor letting her lean and slobber all over me already.


 I am retired and a good little house husband so the house pretty much gets vacuumed every day.
We have a dark colored Area rug with a plastic mat on to of it under her water dish so the drip stays prett much confined fro her water dish. We have a bunch of old handle towels in the pantry that make it easy to grab, drop on the floor and wipe up water bowl drips .. Actually it's her love for ice cubes and playing hockey all over the kitchen floor that make more of a mess than the water bowl, but it's only water


----------



## marbury (Apr 3, 2012)

Bear L said:


> No way jose! I do so much cleaning of the floor EVERY day already. She sheds, runs in and out, leaves footprints, licks the floor all over, drips water everywhere. How do you guys keep your house clean? I spend plenty of time on the floor letting her lean and slobber all over me already.


Haha! An awesome vacuum and ten spare minutes a day to use it. That, and couch covers. I have to wash them every 3 days if I'm entertaining company. They go from cream colored to 'generic GSD hair-coated grey' in two days flat! :laugh:


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Yes, both dogs and cat are allowed on the couch and beds.

Both are extremely respectful and have great house manners so I see no problem with it. The hair will get to those places even if they don't lay on them, so I don't see the difference.

Zefra likes to sleep pushed right up to me tight or on my pillows like a cat (no joke, happens almost every night) while Stark is my couch cuddler and he also likes to sleep on my bed by my feet.


----------



## Rachel1422 (Aug 30, 2011)

No... BUT she sleeps on the couch when we are at work. We've caught her when we come home earlier than she expects.


----------



## NWHeather (Oct 29, 2010)

Yep. Koda is sharing the couch with me now. If both dogs are on the couch, there's no more room. They will move as soon as I tell them to.
Same with the bed. Koda doesn't often sleep on the bed with me, he prefers his kennel which is a the foot of the bed, or on the dog bed, near the door. 
Rory usually sleeps on the bed with me, but sometimes moves to the floor near the door.


----------



## SueDoNimm (Jul 3, 2012)

He is invited on the couch occasionally, but I think he prefers his bed. He sat with my fiancé on the couch for a little while tonight and looked happy, but eventually got down and went to his bed. He's huge and our couch isn't. Sometimes I'll invite him on the bed to cuddle, but he doesn't stay too long.

He seems to love laying on my daughter's bottom bunk bed. I'll go in there and she'll be sitting there with both dogs curled up on either side of her, the GSD snoring away. 

In the mornings, he likes to wake my younger daughter up by "snuffling" her and will jump on the bed and lay on top of her if she doesn't get up.


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## NewbieShepherdGirl (Jan 7, 2011)

I do at my apartment. At my mom's house (where I live during school breaks) she is not allowed. I'm so bad that in my apartment Sasha has her own recliner....she's ridiculously spoiled. I second the idea of putting a sheet on the furniture if the shedding bothers you. I have a futon and I used to put a fitted sheet on it and it worked just well. I don't bother with it anymore; I just live with the hair. 

The long and short of it is, if you want your pup on the couch then let her. If not then don't.


----------



## lzver (Feb 9, 2012)

We have an old futon in the basement and that's the only piece do furniture Jake is allowed on. He knows that now and doesn't try to get up on any other furniture.


----------



## OhMax! (Aug 6, 2012)

Yes, Max is allowed on the couch. I wasn't going to allow the couch, but he's a pacing fool and one incredibly frustrating morning I invited him up to see if he would settle down. It worked that time and now he has one end of the couch and I get the other, although we just returned from a walk and he is currently snuggled up against my side enjoying a light belly rub. 

He only gets on my bed when he's startled, but gets off when I tell him to. He has a bed on the floor, but usually starts out laying with his head on the base of the oscillating fan (?!?!) or with his nose under the bed. He always seems to be in his bed by morning though.


----------



## billsharp (May 3, 2011)

Nope. No doggy hair on the furniture or bed. She stays on the floor or her pillow.


----------

